# JOHN M SMART and RANTA - 12th December 1917



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I am researching the events of 12th December 1917; 
I have the German account by Scheer and the British account by Newbolt; 
I am adding other details and I have to get to the National Archives to see 
the original records, together with searching individual records for the crew 
of Partridge. JOHN M SMART SN111 was sunk, but a fishing vessel by the
reported name of RANTA escaped. This was at the mouth of the Tyne.
I am trying to discover the names of those four men lost off the 
JOHN M SMART and any confirmation of the name RANTA. They were,
apparently, part of a 20 vessel fleet(Fishing Reserve). I would like to
discover the names of the individual boats in that fleet.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

The following is from Beyond the Piers By Ron Wright ( A tribute to the Fishermen of North Shields ). 
"SN 111 John M Smart was captured by an enemy submarine on 12th December 1917 10 miles East of the River Tyne. She was sunk by gunfire with the loss of four lives. The Tynemouth Roll of Honour details the following fatalities:- 
G O Mudale Chief Engineer
W J Kenny Pant Street North Shields
ON the same day SN 300 RANTER was heavily shelled by German submarine. Four crewmembers lost their lives. The following fatalities are officially recorded:- 
J W Taylor Dockwray Square North Shields
J R Weddell Upper Queen Street North Shields
R Newson 61 yrs no further details
R Walkington no further details
On the 27th August 1924 SN 300 RANTER was totally lost while carrying a crew of 8. No further details "

Hope this helps

Andy


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Many thanks Andy. That fills in a very large gap.
It most certainly does help.
CWGC lists an Alfred Walkington lost on the JOHN M SMART
on the 12th Dec 1917. 
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------

